

People Don't Want Drills - frostmatthew
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/02/founder-stories-people-dont-want-drills/

======
GFischer
It sounds like an apocryphal story (more a fable), especially given the
variant on the quote "People don't want to buy a quarter-inch drill. They want
a quarter-inch hole.” which is pretty old.

Still, it's a good piece for reflecting if you're really delivering value to
your customers.

